# Amphibian Symposium in Costa Rica



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Thought I'd bring this up and maybe stir some additional interest...

Detailed information about the event can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/in...ibian-symposium-costa-rica-summer-2013-a.html

Who all is planning on going? Early registration discount ends on Jan 31 (in 2 days). They are also offering 25% down to reserve your spot. It's all for a great cause and will be the trip of a lifetime.

Anyone looking for someone to room with, let me know.

____________________
Kevin Hoff


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going.
It should be great. Excellent speakers, important topics, participation will help out some great organizations, field trips to Costa Rican habitats etc..


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Many of the updates and info are being related via their Facebook page for the event: https://www.facebook.com/Protectfrogs?fref=ts

In order to properly plan for the event, they need to have a good idea as to how many people will be participating...so they recently put a call out encouraging people to indicate whether or not they will be attending via the event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/283462535108487/

I will be there as well--it's going to be a great time.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I will be there as well


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

A stellar assemblage of Biologists, Herpetologists, Naturalists, Conservationists and Enthusiastic Hobbyists will descend upon Siquirres, Costa Rica this summer for a spectacular fundraising event. For about the same cost of an escorted tour to the rainforest, attendees will receive 6 nights of lodging, expertly guided field trips, an amazing night hike, your choice of 1 out of 4 adventurous tours, free airport shuttle, a banquet with keynote speaker, and over 15 hours of presentations and talks oriented on the subject of Sustainable Conservation of Amphibians. 

We only have space for a little over 100 guests and the available spaces are dwindling as more and more international registrations come in. If you have not registered by now, we suggest that you register as soon as possible to reserve your place for this sensational event. Please don't hesitate or you may miss the greatest Amphibian Conservation event of the decade.

Visit Anuran.org for all the details!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I just visited Brian during xmas break and it was indeed my best frog excursion ever!!
This guy is a phenomenon plus he is such a nice guy. Then all these other crazy froggers are gonna be there too with a lot of interesting speeches and stories I bet.

Definitely gonna try to make it there!


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be in attendance, planning a couple week trip to Costa Rica/Panama around it.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

What lodge/hotel? 

Found basic info but looking for more specifics.


----------

